# Ridgid one hand recip saw...



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

I have a a 12 Hackzall that's on the fritz again. Milwaukee's flat rate pricing says I'll pay at most $75 to get it working again. Ebay has bare tools for $90 shipped.

I was at the Depot today, gearing up to replace some under sink drainage for my Aunt. Saw this lil' guy for $70 and thought the cord might be a significant advantage over batteries.

While it's a little bigger than the Hackzall, knowing I'm not going to kill a battery in the middle of a task seems worth it.

Cutting away the old trap and trimming tailpieces was a breeze. The vibration is not bad at all, and the longer stroke gets the job done quickly.

I give it 4 quick-release tubing cutters.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I own one as well, it is very nice. Never had any issues. Only thing I did not like was the blades that came with it.



JK949 said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> I have a a 12 Hackzall that's on the fritz again. Milwaukee's flat rate pricing says I'll pay at most $75 to get it working again. Ebay has bare tools for $90 shipped.
> 
> ...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I can't get that link to show up. I know I paid my bill there, I think. :blink:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I can't get that link to show up. I know I paid my bill there, I think. :blink:



Funny, doesn't work for me either. Oh well

I think the guard is close enough that I could use the shorty Hackzall blades for it. Otherwise the shop provides 6" Lennox wood, metal and 9" wood blades.

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/R3030-One-Hand-Recip-Saw/EN/index.htm


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I use 6" blades on mine. Love it for tubular and up to 2" PVC. I used it the other day to make a cut on 4" PVC. I won't do that again. It also cut thru 1" copper tube pretty easily.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That looks to be a dangerous tool.


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

How long did the Hackzalls last? I want one, and the combo kit keeps on popping up on special, calling my name.

I wish Makita made one of these...


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I would say I got about 9 months out of mine. DO NOT GET IT WET! That ultimately is what killed mine off.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

JK949 said:


> I would say I got about 9 months out of mine. DO NOT GET IT WET! That ultimately is what killed mine off.


 
Kind of a problem for service plumbing.  I think everything in my van has been wet at least once.





Paul


----------

